# Apocalypse Man



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll be honest with you, I haven't watched but a few minutes of this. I have to go to bed, big day tomorrow, but from what I've seen it looks to be interesting, and perhaps we can learn something from it. I hope it doesn't turn out to be a dog, if it is, I am sorry.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Dumb. The Apocalypse of some sort happens and this guy decides to head INTO a city. Using a sewer map found in the library he makes it to a hospital - his "base". There he goes out to a gas station and gets enough diesel to fuel the backup generator. Now he can use the security office to monitor entrances. But knowing he needs other people he goes to a taxi office and gets the makings for a radio, climbs up the fire escapes to mount the antenna and set up the radio with a pre recorded message as to where to go to meet him. Then hot wires a car, finds a restaurant with a grease trap and refines his own fuel for the truck he stole so he can get to the spot ahead of time.

No mention of guns, knives or other personal protection.
No coming across any other people in this "city".
Other than a few survival tips - not worth watching.

Of course this is only my opinion.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks guys, I guess I won't waste my time watching the rest of it. I should have watched it before posting, sorry about that.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

I saw this or something very similar a few years back, I'm sorry but in an apocalypse I'm getting as far away from any city, residential area or other people as I can get, I'm certainly NOT heading INTO a city.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> I agree with you. Though given particular circumstances specific of the individual, there may be a residential area that may be appropriate. Especially if the risk and benefit factors favor such.


anywhere where other people are or might be is a risk too far for me, I shall be concentrating on small village shops(that don't need electricity to open the doors)areas that had low populations BEFORE SHTF and will be fairly deserted after it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Has there ever been a shtf movie where everything goes right for the characters? As in shtf, they bug out to their bol safely and live well off their preps. Then they do their part to reestablish society as it should be. Maybe an action scene of them fighting off marauders and then helping the survivors see the error of their ways and helping them make it in the new world. It would be a positive movie. Or would that show prepping in too good a light? I guess it would make for a boring movie but I would watch it.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

there was a series shown on the BBC called "Survivors" shown in the 1970s and a new series was shown some years ago but that was a bit too p.c. for most people, I'm not sure if this was ever shown in America?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I have watched it. It seems that most of the people here are focusing on the minor things and are throwing the baby out with the bath water. So what if he isn't carrying weapons or that he is in a city instead of heading out to the country? The IMPORTANT things is he shows you HOW to get things up and running, gives you advice on survival, and other helpful hints. This is just one show in a series. It may not make sense to us, but many people are going to end up trying to survive in a city. Anyone here may end up having to hit a city looking for items to salvage. I have a hard time understanding that if there is one thing that someone leaves out or does that you don't agree with you would ignore all of the pretty good information that they do give out.

Ignore the parts you disagree with and try to learn from the parts gives good information on how to do things.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

big paul said:


> there was a series shown on the BBC called "Survivors" shown in the 1970s and a new series was shown some years ago but that was a bit too p.c. for most people, I'm not sure if this was ever shown in America?


You mean a British TV series that lasted about 2 seasons? I really liked it, worth watching IMHO.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm about 11 min in. Some of the stuff he shows is good, but you would need to be in good shape. I think frayed elevator cables could tear you up even with good gloves. I tore up a few pair just rappeling down ropes.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> You mean a British TV series that lasted about 2 seasons? I really liked it, worth watching IMHO.


yeah, I've got it on dvd, the original series that is, the modern version didn't last very long, about 2 series I think then got cancelled.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

big paul said:


> yeah, I've got it on dvd, the original series that is, the modern version didn't last very long, about 2 series I think then got cancelled.


I really liked the modern version, how many seasons did the original series last? I would love to see it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Apocalypse used to mean the disclosure of something hidden.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I really liked the modern version, how many seasons did the original series last? I would love to see it.


I'm not absolutely sure could be 5 or 6 series, it was made in the 1970s by Terry Nation who did a lot of the early Dr Who and other early sci-fi series, it was thought to be very "middle class" in those days but that was down to the actors of the time, it was very enjoyable, I thought some of the main characters spent too much time roaming around contacting other groups and getting into a lot of trouble instead of growing food but it was "entertainment" not a prepping how to do film!!nobody had heard of preppers in the UK back then.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I only caught 2 of the episodes, but I thought it had some valid tips. I'd love to get hold of the whole lot. One nice tip was how to process salvaged used cooking fat into biodiesel. And, like everything we do, it runs a scenarii, just like we all do. In any case it was named something other than those names above and it was very thoroughly American, so maybe it was an attempt at a more modern version. I know that it advised finding an 'older diesel powered car' and they used a 1980's Blazer. Come to think of it, the scenario was being left alive in a city and working to get out.

Speaking of which, did you guys ever watch the special on the History Channel? It's called After Apocalypse. It deals with a scenario of a nationwide plague of some kind. They follow an average urban family and how they deal with a total shtf. Some of the family handle it and some just shut down. Of course the telling point is that none of them is a prepper in any way. Any prepper would have bugged out long before the time when these people finally figure out that things aren't going to get better, ever. There's running commentary by a panel of prepper/survivalist 'experts', which yields a few tips, but the real aim of the show really seems like they want to get people to mentally prepare for things they'll need to deal with after shtf. I give it 3 1/2 bullets  .


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

From what I've seen of it, it has some good merits. One thing that sticks out in my mind is some of the chances he takes that may be questionable. Let's face it, you bust an arm or leg, or receive a nasty cut now, you'll spend some time in the emergency room, and some recovery time. You do the same thing after the SHTF and it could well be fatal, or at least have you crippled for the rest of your life.
I'm not suggesting one never will have to take chances, but a person will have to be much more wise, and judge if the risk is worth taking.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

i watched this long ago also, and as someone else said it has some good to it and some that seems excessive.Rudy Reyes was with 1st Marine recon,during the gulf war, the unit commander used them as a gauge for enemy presence.sending them into citys in very lightly armored hmmwvs. I dont kow Rudys complete history, i do know hes a really great guy with alot of knowledge.he was a marine recon sniper,but he's like a modern day hippy. i think he even teaches yoga. he's from California 
the video is like any other video you see. theres gonna be some stuff that may help you in the future and some stuff you'll probbly never use. i think alot of the stuff bear gryls does is just crazy, but i still watch his shows cause there my be somehting i learn from it. something that in a future time i may remember and say to myself oh i can use that skill now


----------



## chris135825 (Oct 16, 2014)

I watched apocalyspe man and after apocalypse both are good/bad but useful info can still be pulled from it


----------

